# THE END OF THE HFEA!!!! : Free event on Mon 17th Jan 2011



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi
I saw this info and taught some people may want to attend!!!

You are invited to attend the *Progress Educational Trust* event '*THE END OF THE HFEA: ARE WE THROWING THE BABY OUT WITH THE BATHWATER?*', taking place at the *Royal Society* in central London from *6.30pm* to *8.30pm* on *Monday 17 January 2011*.

2011 marks the 20th anniversary of the UK's *Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority* (*HFEA*), but could also spell the organisation's end, as the *Public Bodies Bill* currently making its way through Parliament proposes to wind up the HFEA and transfer its powers elsewhere. In light of these developments, this public event will see experts with contrasting perspectives debate whether and how fertility treatment and embryo research could be and should be regulated in future.

The event - further details of which are available online at http://www.progress.org.uk/endofhfea - will open with a welcome address from *PET*'s Patron *Baroness Mary Warnock*, lead author of the 1984 report that led to the creation of the HFEA, while the debate that follows will be chaired by the HFEA's Deputy Chair *Professor Emily Jackson*. Attendance is *FREE*, but advance booking is required. If you should like to attend, please *RSVP* to [email protected]

Regards,

Sandy Starr
Progress Educational Trust

+44 (0)20 7278 7870
http://www.progress.org.uk

/links


----------

